# Distance between buildings on the same lot - Hollywood, FL



## tonyflux (Jan 15, 2021)

What is the minimum distance between 2 residential buildings (single homes) on the same lot to maintain fire codes without having to make additional fire rating to buildings? 
Lot is in Hollywood, Florida. Adding new house next to existing one.
Thanks


----------



## classicT (Jan 15, 2021)

FL Amended IRC Section 302.1 requires 6-ft.

Note that you need 4-ft minimum between the eaves, 6-ft between eaves to avoid 1-hr on underside.


----------



## cda (Jan 15, 2021)

tonyflux said:


> What is the minimum distance between 2 residential buildings (single homes) on the same lot to maintain fire codes without having to make additional fire rating to buildings?
> Lot is in Hollywood, Florida. Adding new house next to existing one.
> Thanks



Are you going to keep the existing building??

will this be a rental or in law home??


----------



## jar546 (Jan 15, 2021)

tonyflux said:


> What is the minimum distance between 2 residential buildings (single homes) on the same lot to maintain fire codes without having to make additional fire rating to buildings?
> Lot is in Hollywood, Florida. Adding new house next to existing one.
> Thanks


First you have to comply with zoning which may have more stringent setbacks.  Then I would look into the building permit requirements.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 15, 2021)

depends on lot size, FAR, setbacks, zoning, etc.


----------



## tonyflux (Jan 15, 2021)

cda said:


> Are you going to keep the existing building??
> 
> will this be a rental or in law home??


Yes, keeping the existing building and this will be a rental home


----------

